# On our way at last,



## Nignoy (Jun 4, 2010)

Finally Got the new tenant settled in on Wednesday,a nice party on Thursday and on Friday morning through the driving freezing rain we left our beloved Bavaria,heading for first stop Geneva, the weather and traffic gods were kind to us, we arrived mid afternoon, the dog stole the show once again,she took over the hotel ,we should have called her Diva instead of Girl ,today we drove from Geneva to Barcelona a nice easy drive chasing the sun,a good nights sleep tonight and 500kms tomorrow and god willing we start another adventure,new neighbours new language and customs, more news tomorrow evening


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Nignoy said:


> Finally Got the new tenant settled in on Wednesday,a nice party on Thursday and on Friday morning through the driving freezing rain we left our beloved Bavaria,heading for first stop Geneva, the weather and traffic gods were kind to us, we arrived mid afternoon, the dog stole the show once again,she took over the hotel ,we should have called her Diva instead of Girl ,today we drove from Geneva to Barcelona a nice easy drive chasing the sun,a good nights sleep tonight and 500kms tomorrow and god willing we start another adventure,new neighbours new language and customs, more news tomorrow evening


Sounds good!


----------



## Albir_Tom (Oct 24, 2014)

500kms from Barcelona ? Where you en route too ? Best wishes and safe journey.

Tom.


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

I'm sooooo jealous. Good luck with it all and please keep us posted.


----------



## Crab eater (Sep 13, 2013)

The adventure begins.
Best of luck.


----------



## Nignoy (Jun 4, 2010)

Thanks folks


----------



## Nignoy (Jun 4, 2010)

Albir_Tom said:


> 500kms from Barcelona ? Where you en route too ? Best wishes and safe journey.
> 
> Tom.


San Fulgencio near Guardamar 482 kms most of it on the mediterrean highway very picturesque drive


----------



## Nignoy (Jun 4, 2010)

Well the final 500kms on sunday a piece of cake!!lots of people driving slowly enjoying the day out, absolutely no hordes of Bavarian BMW drivers trying to break world land speed records and putting every one at risk,we had decided to overnight at the Holiday Inn in Alicante , our new neighbour who had the housekeys ,had gone away for the weekend and was not coming back until Monday,but not a problem, nice hotel but the dog got very nervous,there was a bus full of very nice Korean tourists staying at the hotel,one of them was reading the number 1 Korean cookery book 50 ways too Wok your dog!! the dog obviously thought she might end up on the breakfast menu.But all joking aside we have arrived safely and things are looking good, more news when we settle in


----------



## Rugbyplod (Oct 14, 2014)

I will be following your adventure with interest my wife and I are hoping to go to a simlar location early next year we have one more hurdle to jump and then the house hunting will begin. why did you choose this area


----------



## Albir_Tom (Oct 24, 2014)

Is that near rojales, quesada , benijofar ?


----------



## Nignoy (Jun 4, 2010)

*near where??*



Albir_Tom said:


> Is that near rojales, quesada , benijofar ?


10kms from Guardamar el Segura,although going on the weird accents of the locals, we seem to be somewhere between Leeds and Plymouth!!


----------



## Nignoy (Jun 4, 2010)

*Location*



Rugbyplod said:


> I will be following your adventure with interest my wife and I are hoping to go to a simlar location early next year we have one more hurdle to jump and then the house hunting will begin. why did you choose this area


We are firm believers in the saying , there is a perfect home waiting out there for everyone,we were looking for a home much like the one we had left in Australia ,hopefully situated within 90 minutes of the mountains and 30 minutes from the beach,so we based our selves in Alcoi in the mountains and started our search south of Alicante.the area is a treasure trove of properties, if you search on the web you will go blind!! tremendous range of 100,s of dreams for sale in all shapes and sizes and of course with a scary range of prices!also as my wife and I are disabled recycled teenagers who wont see 65 again,all facilities and community were very important too,we were patient and drove round looking at houses in our price range, not wanting to disturb we kept our search down to walk and drive pasts, and with the really promising few we arranged a viewing ,in a rather large development of well established house s,we found what we were looking for, it literally did tick all the boxes,so that was that!! lots of advice thankfully received here helped a great deal and was deeply appreciated,and if her who must be obeyed is happy then I am happy


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Nignoy, I'm so happy that you and your wife are finally living your dream. Like you two, as you know, it's been a long time planning for me. But here we are. So here is a song for the two of you, from Leonard Cohen's new album Popular Problems. The song is called "Slow." Welcome to Spain - your new home.


----------

